# [SOLVED] TL-WR702N not working in Router mode



## Miia (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new here but my problem is maybe familiar with some of you.

I bought a TP-Link TL-WR702N to be a router with a domain blocker, because the same feature in my wireless cable modem Cisco EPC3825 does not work (ISP confirmed).

TP-Link is connected to Cisco by Ethernet cable from Lan 1 to the only Ethernet socket in TP-Link. Everything works like a charm when TP-Link is in AP mode, but as soon as I change the mode to Router, it stops working. I mean it is on and WLAN is working, but no Internet connection.

It seems that the TP-Link can't get WAN ip.


Does anyone know how to get this working?


Cisco EPC3825:
Firewall off

TL-WR702N:
Router mode
Dynamic IP
DHCP disabled
Mac cloning done


Some pics:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TL-WR702N not working in Router mode*

Welcome to TSF!

Looks like you have two issues.

"DHCP disabled" This should be enabled on the TP-link so your attached devices get lan ip addresses.

2nd issue is the wan configuration.

But lets start with you connecting directly to the cisco and then doing a ipconfig /all and post the results for review.


----------



## Miia (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: TL-WR702N not working in Router mode*

Thanks!

I enabled the DHCP so that should be now ok.

And here's the result of ipconfig /all when connected to TP-Link:


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tietokone
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9271 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F8-D1-11-08-26-42
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c97:3891:f0ef:dde1%17(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30. heinäkuuta 2013 15:52:31
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30. heinäkuuta 2013 17:52:31
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.254
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.254
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 402182417
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-1F-22-AA-00-1D-60-88-4F-1F

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.254
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Ba
se-T Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-88-4F-1F
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{66499ED4-59D3-40F5-BB2C-40CD9F88A37E}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TL-WR702N not working in Router mode*

Great now lets do a ipconfig /all when connected to the Cisco so we can see what ip range its providing.


----------



## Miia (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: TL-WR702N not working in Router mode*

Okay, here's the one when connected to Cisco:


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tietokone
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9271 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F8-D1-11-08-26-42
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c97:3891:f0ef:dde1%17(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.12(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30. heinäkuuta 2013 17:45:29
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30. heinäkuuta 2013 18:45:29
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 402182417
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-1F-22-AA-00-1D-60-88-4F-1F

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.149.120.42
                                       81.16.78.3
                                       213.140.164.26
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Ba
se-T Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-88-4F-1F
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{66499ED4-59D3-40F5-BB2C-40CD9F88A37E}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:9e:2f22:3f57:fff3(Prefer
red)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9e:2f22:3f57:fff3%16(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TL-WR702N not working in Router mode*

Looks like both of your devicess have an IP address in the same subnet change the TP-Link IP address from *192.168.0.254 to 192.168.1.254

*You cannot have WAN IP and LAN IP address in the same subnet.

The TP-Link has an IP address in the same subnet as the cisco *192.168.0.1 *which is in the 192.168.1.0/24 subnet.


----------



## Miia (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: TL-WR702N not working in Router mode*

Thanks for both of you. It seems to be working now!

I did try this before, changing TP-Link LAN IP to 192.168.1.1, but the DHCP was that time disabled.

Let the domain blocking begin!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad it is now all working.


----------

